# The best POD quality



## jamesa2323 (May 7, 2010)

Forgive me if the question's been answered before. I am a graphic designer and I want to open a store. Obviously, my designs are my children, and want to have the best quality. I've made tests shirts at Cafe Press and Printfection, but wasn't bowled over by the quality. They both had that worn look, as if I'd had them for years - faded, not brand new. Any other suggestions?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_s...-shirt-fulfillment-services/t117036.html#1185Yes, this question is asked a lot. Do a search at the top of the page for more posts. 

The services you tried uses a DTG inkjet printer. They tend to fade in time.

You could try www.spreadshirt.com. Depending on your design, they could use vinyl which does not fade.

Or, if you are willing to pay in advance for inventory, PrintMojo - sell custom t-shirts - quality screen printed and embroidered products in your own online store. uses screen printing.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

jamesa2323 said:


> Forgive me if the question's been answered before. I am a graphic designer and I want to open a store. Obviously, my designs are my children, and want to have the best quality. I've made tests shirts at Cafe Press and Printfection, but wasn't bowled over by the quality. They both had that worn look, as if I'd had them for years - faded, not brand new. Any other suggestions?


I'm assuming they had the worn look BEFORE you even washed them, as I've experienced the same quality with Cafepress. The problem with these large PODs is that they print hundreds maybe thousands of shirts per day. They don't care about the quality of the prints. They seem to use as little ink as possible to cut costs, and the maximum print area is 10"x10" last I used them. Essentially, they print and send out junk, and they only replace if a customer complains about it..

You would have to find a POD that actually cares about the quality of their prints, but unfortunately those are few and far between.. An option that takes more effort, but can be more rewarding, is to setup your own website and contract out for printing/fulfillment..


----------

